# The Fertile Soul - Dr Randine Lewis



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't remember which thread I came across this site ... or which dear FF quoted it ... but I am interested to hear what other people think of this article on "High FSH, Advanced Maternal Age, Poor Egg Quality - Can we Turn back the Reproductive Clock?" (http://www.thefertilesoul.com/Diagnosis/FSH/)

Also, any thoughts or opinions on the herbal treatments/nutritional supplements mentioned on this site?

I find it very interesting but am I just gullible?

dcon_blue
x

/links


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi dcon_blue,

I think one needs a pick and mix approach to this.  Certainly what she says about getting in to optimum shape to ttc is convincing.  I would definitely advise giving up coffee, alcohol etc. before a cycle and getting physically ready.  Eggs are recruited months before a cycle, so I am sure what you eat/are exposed to could affect this (certainly tobacco/alcohol have a terrible effect on fertility).

I think it certainly can't harm to follow her approach.  However, she is talking about conceiving 'naturally' not with ivf or fertility treatments.  I would definitely not take supplements like Agnus Castus, black cohash etc. that she recommends if you are doing ivf because they can interact with ivf meds. and are contraindicated.  Please note - chinese herbs and ivf do not mix at all.

Getting healthy can only be good in addition to folic acid plus a good prenatal (like Marilyn Glenville's for Women), plus supplements like fish oil etc.  Acupuncture (from someone who specialises in fertility acu.) also is excellent for improving uterine blood flow and possibly improving fertility (especially just before and after embryo transfer).  Other supplements need caution in relation to ivf (IMHO)

Daisy
x

p.s. note that the 44 year old example she quotes got pregnant 'naturally'! Disappointing!


----------

